# La Porte, IN - Nilfisk Advance RS500 Sweeper



## ericjross (Jun 7, 2018)

I have a used Nilfisk Advance Sweeper, Vacuum and Pressure washer. Was used by a local city to clean parking lots and sidewalks. Diesel motor back up camera. Runs good. Looking for 11,500 or best offer. You can call or text me at 219-214-7723


----------

